# got this buck at a disperal sale



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

Hes not from a known or high end breeder 
He is a commercial since he has no papers
He is 6 years old lol 
What do you think of him? I got him for a good deal
Ill post a pic of some of his kids 

His11month old son
And his 3.5month old kid he is a cross with a nubian 
Let me know what you guys think
Thanks


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

hes a handsome dude!!!


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

It looks like he could use some groceries and some TLC but he is a nice looking boy.

His 2 sons are nice. He should do good things for your herd.


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

Thanks! Hes a big boy 
Im scared to trim his hooves and deworm by mouth LOL
Well i guess i got to get used to it


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

What do you mean by TLC? 
Yeah he is little skinny but i think he is just stressed from his move just got him couple days ago


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

I don't want this to come off as rude but what's your plan with so many bucks? Do you have a bunch of does and you split the herds or do all your bucks run with all your does? Just curious why people keep so many bucks when 1 can breed at least 30 does and they are expensive to keep.
Personally I like the dad he is a little thin but that's normal for a buck on pasture breeding girls. The sons ar ok, I like the red one more than the traditional but it could just be a bad picture. If it were my herd I would just wether the sons since you have the dad and all the doelings you keep would be related to the sons also therefor you would need another buck to breed them to anyway. Not my herd though, just trying to help


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

i like bucks there size and looks 
why i have so many bucks? i dont want to inbreed people say dont inbreed goats and i dont want to either 

i have 3 nubians bucks

Example I breed Ajax to daisy and daisy has 2 does i dont want to breed ajax to his daughters so i use Steve on his daughters Then Jericho and then the same thing with my boer goats 

each of my 3 nubians are each to thier own 
they have there pros and cons
so if i breed selectivly to diffrent bucks i think i can make a nice doe 
i am planning to keep all my does and sell the males


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

He's cool! Congrats!


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

BOERKING said:


> i like bucks there size and looks
> why i have so many bucks? i dont want to inbreed people say dont inbreed goats and i dont want to either
> 
> i have 3 nubians bucks
> ...


Oh so you plan on keeping the bucks for several years and then crossing the kids on the other bucks you have.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I think he is handsome! Doesn't look like he is thin, looks like he's in really good shape! Congrats! How is his temperament? Is he used to being handled? Did you buy his boys as well?


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

Yeah i bought his boys i got llucky she wasnt selling the whole herd but she decided to when i got there

Is temperment is ok and i dont know about that lol
Ill find out when i do his hooves and deworming


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats, he is a nice buck.


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

thankk you Pam
but not nice as yours 
i wish i had your goats lol


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

A new pic of my buck


----------

